# proper bit size



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Well fellas....here I am again! I found out this afernoon, to my dismay, that I had purchased the wrong size bit for what I needed to do. So before I waste more money I need your help. I am really intrigued at the idea of using high quality 3/4 ply for make a box with perfect corners, no end grain visible. There are two bit sizes listed for the 45 locking miter bit. Which would be correct for this job.
And. today I wanted to put a 45 on th edge of a piece of 1"oak. Only bit I have is a very nice double flute that is 1/2 shank and (I found) 1/2 cut. I learned that I CANNOT put a 45 on the entire edge of a 1" stick with my bit.Drat and double drat!! What I need is a 1" or BETTER 45, right.
Oh....and one more thing. I am typing without the use of my right index finger. While cleaning a bit I discovered that those cutters are just like razors!! Yikes!!


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, Birchwood: I bought a lock miter bit from Grizzly a long time ago, it handles 3/4" stock. It was one of those bits that you buy thinking you will only use it once, and was'nt expensive. I think I would cut the ply wood at a 45 angle, and use biscuits to join the corners. Watch out for those bits they can cut when not running.
Hope this helps... Woodnut65


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi Birchwood,,,, I just looked on Ebay and there is a 45Degree lock miter bit that will work with wood thicknesses between 1/2 inch and 1 1/4 inches,,, right now its going for $23 with just over 6 hours to go in the auction,,

the auction number is 5998921403... if you care to look,,,


also,,, if your peice of wood that you want to miter on a 45 is small enough,,, you could build a jig that would hold your board on the 45 and then you may have a bit that will cut wide enough on its end to get the job done for you,,, but if the board is too big to hold in the jig,,, then so much for that idea....


----------

